
Scientists found brain’s internal clock that influences how we perceive time - zmh
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/08/scientists-found-brains-internal-clock-that-influences-how-we-perceive-time/
======
pssflops
I can only hope my internal CMOS battery is not easily disconnected.

